# Ruby's first swim and day at the beach



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby had such a blast at the beach. Her first attempt to swim was interesting with a Boxer jumping all over her but she did great. Here are some videos of her.

Click on each picture to see Video


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

RubyRoo, very cute videos there, and fun to watch... That sure was one great, big ol' dog party at the beach!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks MsW. I definitely have the craziest dog on the beach! There were 2 other V's there but mostly Weims since I went with my friend to a Weim meet up.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks like Ruby took to it very quickly... much quicker than Kobi did!


----------



## penelopegarcia (Sep 18, 2011)

Is that the dog beach on Picnic Island? If not, it looks just like where I used to take my dog when I lived down there.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

penelopegarcia said:


> Is that the dog beach on Picnic Island? If not, it looks just like where I used to take my dog when I lived down there.


Yes it was Picnic island


----------



## penelopegarcia (Sep 18, 2011)

Very cool. My Bella and I spent so many nights and weekends at that beach .


----------

